# Straighter Fronts and Finishes



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The PVC pipe... it is like a channel box thingy?

Consistent straight fronts take a long time to perfect and will *always* need training to maintain them.

I start with a PVC box... then start using two plexi sticks that I hold to create a channel. (Important to teach dog A. not to be afraid of the sticks and B. to move away from them when lightly tapped.) I'll also stand with my feet apart and back up slowly asking the dog to keep trying to front... when the dog is perfectly straight, I stop backing up, correct my stance and when the dog actually sits at front, I spit a reward from my mouth.

I also have the dog practice fronts from all different directions - running straight toward me, sitting at my back and then coming to front, starting perpendicular to me and then coming to front, etc.

Yup. Consistent straight fronts are a pain the butt!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh wait, is she coming in crooked on fronts or finishes? My advice above partained to fronts. 

If she's crooked on a finish - assuming she's butt-out vs. butt-in, as she's just about to get to the sitting, abruptly turn in on her using your "get in" cue -- assuming she has good rear movement. Turn in 180 degree and then stop. She should be sitting straight then. Do a few of those in a row... as in: "Get Ready...... IN!" (doing the 180 U-turn) as you say "In". That usually fixes it for Quiz.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

for straight fronts, I've tried a little platform that they have to run up on. I stand correctly in front of it so that when they sit on the little platform, the dog is in a perfect front.

You first have to get them used to the object.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Goldendogx2 said:


> for straight fronts, I've tried a little platform that they have to run up on. I stand correctly in front of it so that when they sit on the little platform, the dog is in a perfect front.
> 
> You first have to get them used to the object.


That's interesting... and so the platform is just barely wide enough for the dog's butt?

I do a similar thing for tight turns on go-outs... teach them to go out and hop up on, then turn around on a little table just big enough for them to function.

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I also used a platform in front of me for nice fronts and also moved it to the side for my heel position. To bring Lilli into a front from an angle I would use 2 of my broadjump panels flipped on the sides and have a channel coming into front position going from wide when she enters to normal position when she gets to me..


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I have also used broad jump panels for a channel. Drilling on all sides is also helpfull. But with everthing its just practice and consistancy


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What does this channel thing look like? Could you like take a picture of it?

No, Stephanie...I don't use a box. It's just some PVC pieces that go to our agility jumps. As you can see I don't have any Obedience jumps...so far only agility. We're planning to make some.

I just re-read what you said Stephanie...I'll have to try it! Thanks!! 

I just tried something that I made up today...for her get-ins...or I say "Get Close!", but what I'm doing is actually working...I guess I'm pretty creative!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

The best way to describe a channel is imagine a V you are at the bottom where it narrows down at the sides are the channel which can be made from just about anything (panels, cardboard boxes, jumps on low with a towel drapped over, imagination is good  ) and you are bringing your pup thru the channel to you. . You start off at the top and work your way down to the V to get them used to having something on either side.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I will try and take pictures this weekend


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The training box is a wonderful thing! I use it for:

Early fronts
A spiffy spring launch for finishes
Go outs
Signals
Tight turns for go outs
Drop on recall

Yes, it's one of those props I have to fade, but I really like how it works for the different things I use it for - especially signals.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stephanie what does the Training Box look like? I'm interested...if it is possible can you perhaps get a picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can find a picture here: http://poochabilitydogtraining.com/Merchandise.html#PVCbox

I don't ever use it as wide as the one shown. My cross bar is only about 14" wide.


----------

